# Newww.



## Mosdefanie (May 10, 2007)

Hi! My name's Stephanie and I'm 17 years old (18 in August  )

I have 2 amazing cats that I adore with all my heart.










First off, there's Cheech (Noo, I'm not a pothead lol. My brother came up with the name  ) He's a gorgeous 7 year old, Turkish Van. When I broke my arm, my mom got him for me to make me feel better. It worked!  We got him at the Capital Area Humane Society. He was 5 months old and very vocal, so he stood out lol. Ever since then, he's been my baby. Cheech sleeps by my side every night and has an extremely friendly personality.  










And then there's the baby, KeeKee (aka Keys & Booger). A blue-eyed Siamese mix with a very charming personality. I got him as a birthday present when I was 15 years old from an ex-boyfriend :lol: I thought Keys was a girl when I first got him so I gave him the name KeeKee. When we took him to get his shots, I found out he was in fact a boy  But the name stuck & he was already used to it so ahh well! KeeKee acts so much like a baby that sometimes I forget he's a cat lol. He's SO spoiled & the most secure & happiest little bugger in the world. Keys has a cute little spot right by his nose, which gave him the nickname "Booger" :lol: 











I used to have another cat, Ricky. However, he passed away in January, because of a tumor. Ricky was actually my brother Jons cat. But he was a part of our family for 13 years (so we had him almost my whole life). I miss him soo much  But I'm very grateful for the time we had with him. RIP Ricky <3











I look forward to meetin' all of ya'll & your furry kids too


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Stephanie, and welcome aboard. I'm Mike, the bulter/can-opener and man Friday to the Jellicle Tribe, a collection of rogue cats of dubious lineage. Your babies are totally gorgeous, and look like they enjoy getting photographed as well 

I'll move this post to "Say Meow", which is kind of like our welcome wagon. I think you'll like it here alot.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

lovely kitties

welcome to the forum


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful kitties. I live near Akron, Ohio and Mango was a rescue from Homeward Bound Humane society in Newark, right by Columbus. He was a hurricane Katrina rescue.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome from another 17 year old  
Hey in Krystle, hope you like it here.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## Mosdefanie (May 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Stephanie. Your babies are georgeous, I really like KeeKee's color though :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Welcome! Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Your kitties are so cute! :luv 
rcat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will enjoy it here. Your kitties are beauties! We love pictures!

Sorry for the loss of your tuxy. They are remarkable cats! With remarkable temperments


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

We only have 1 cat around here but he acts like TWO! :lol: Ever since I gave him his own website he's been out of control!http://www.clintsworld.com/tazzman


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stephanie, welcome! Your cats are lovely!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  Such pretty kitties :wink: , sorry about Ricky  .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the pretty furrys!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------

